# heres my bid form what u think?



## RedBeaverEater

i just started plowing this year... i live in the suburbs of chicago..... i was wasting time today and put this together for a furniture store that im doin... what do u pros think....?

should i change or include anything else...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

cant see it


----------



## RedBeaverEater

did u click on the link... i checked it on my laptop and it came up


----------



## vanwhyjr

RedBeaverEater;330380 said:


> i just started plowing this year... i live in the suburbs of chicago..... i was wasting time today and put this together for a furniture store that im doin... what do u pros think....?
> 
> should i change or include anything else...


I think it looks pretty good.

That's one hell of a user name ya got there!! LMAO


----------



## RedBeaverEater

thanks ,,, it only toook me like all day... the name that is


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Couple things.

Contract term. If they sign up now....does that mean from now till next December 6 2007? You might want to just include the dates of the contract term. 

You arent responsible if you take out the mailbox, tree's, lawn, or foliage? Why? And who is responsible.

You have a price per push. Is that if it snows four inches, and if it snows 14 inches? Same price?


You have no area for Ice Control pricing, or if you dont do it, no area to say its the clients responsability, and you are waived (even though you wouldnt be if it went to court....but)

Primary concer to clearing entrance to store??? What does that mean, and what if its an office building?


Where it says Other Please Specify....where do you plan on specifying the specification?

Payment will be made as outlines above. Or outlined as the case may be.

- $ 50.00 per in. 8.1and up. Need space between 8.1 and.

and what if the place is really small? . You cant put rates like that in there because all sites are different. What if its a resi? A small commercial lot? No ones gonna pay 50 an inch


Probably wise to say in there somewhere Owner of property to carry necessary insurance.


Sorry i seemed like I wacked that thing guy but theres a lot of questions and mistakes and I just looked at it quickly. 

Theres several decent service agreements posted here that you may wish to use until you can fine tune your own custom piece if you wanted too.


----------



## SnoFarmer

RedBeaverEater;330444 said:


> thanks ,,, it only toook me like all day... the name that is


  RofLmAo!!

Are you sure?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

vanwhyjr;330436 said:


> I think it looks pretty good.


Schedule an eye exam Van. Theres more mistakes in there than I can count. I got tired of typing them all out.

No offense, and none to you, threadstarter....but it needs work.

prsport


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

SnoFarmer;330486 said:


> RofLmAo!!
> 
> Are you sure?


lol....comon man. We arent all Microsoft word wizards.


----------



## daplowman

*Well while we are talking about bid forms*

I will throw mine into the ring, if it looks familiar, I have takes bits and pieces of others

View attachment bidform sample.doc


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Plowman,

Non-Collusive Affidavit, and addenda?  Whats that? Sounds like something you borrowed from the SIMA contract

Id lose the word Chemical. If you are talking Salt....say Salt. if you are talking Liquid Ice Control....say it. 

Id also lose the part about sending them to a collection agency. If they aren't going to pay you, they wont pay them either and it sets a bad tone when you should be gracious they've chose you as their service provider or are considering same.

Id lose the late fee as well. perhaps....Service will be suspended if payments aren't recieved in yada yada time frame if no arrangements have been made. I dunno....Maybe keep it in there but late fees piss people off and theres enough of them to go around with every other bill they, and we pay and commercial accounts are generally net 30 days anyhow....

Overall its not bad, but myself....I prefer and I believe the client will prefer a service agreement with a little less threatening tone.

But the most important thing is to remove the word "chemical"


----------



## NoFearDeere

Looks good to me....I would include a price for 8.1 inches and up though....LLM Ann Arbor where is yours if RedBeaverEater's is so bad?


----------



## SnoFarmer

LLM Ann Arbor;330504 said:


> lol....comon man. We arent all Microsoft word wizards.


Just for you Ann

R-rolling
O-on
F-floor
L- laughing
M-MY
A--- Butt
O- off
:waving:


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

POPO4995;330675 said:


> Looks good to me....I would include a price for 8.1 inches and up though....LLM Ann Arbor where is yours if RedBeaverEater's is so bad?


Bout five threads from the top in Elements of business.

He asked for critique so I offered help.

Would you rather he use a service agreement thats full of errors?

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=329189&postcount=21


----------



## RedBeaverEater

thanks for the breakdown... thats why i posted it ... my wifes opinion doesnt really mean much in the matter.... ill make some changes and try do put it back up... try not to be so nice next time:crying:


----------

